# mice in the ceiling over porch



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

One night I heard scratching up high in the wall in my bathroom and automatically assumed I had a mouse up there. A few days later I put 2 traps up there and caught one mouse. A couple days after that I I had another mouse in the other trap that probably got caught the previous day due to the smell. 

Anyway, I put 3 more traps up there today. I'm concerned because I have no clue how they get up there and it's very difficult for me to get up there since I have to take the vinyl soffit stuff down and squeeze between the joists. On my house each side of the porch ceiling area has an open area just big enough for me to sit on my knees and turn around. Could I have hundreds of mice up there? What should I do?

Today I basically got the top of my head stuck on a nail that was sticking out which was fun.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Almost two years ago in October I had noticed several mice running around behind stuff in my garage. It was just after harvest. I started setting traps and inside of thirty days I had caught 80 mice.

So yes...you could have a lot of mice to deal with.

Stock up on peanut butter.:yes:


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

May be a situation for a repeating trap.......


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

noquacks said:


> May be a situation for a repeating trap.......


What's that? 

I set 3 traps Friday night and didn't catch anything as of last night so maybe I'm clear? My big question is how are they getting up there? When we bought the house almost 4 years ago there was a mouse hole in the upstairs bedroom closet but I have not seen any poop in the house anywhere. I can't imagine how they get up there.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

nikeman said:


> I set 3 traps Friday night and didn't catch anything as of last night so maybe I'm clear? My big question is how are they getting up there? When we bought the house almost 4 years ago there was a mouse hole in the upstairs bedroom closet but I have not seen any poop in the house anywhere. I can't imagine how they get up there.


When dealing with rodents it is very hard to pinpoint exactly where and how they are getting in. 

They can squeeze into a hole/crack about the size of a dime or so and climb right up your interior wall. Try taking a good look around the exterior perimeter and soffit area of your house with a flashlight. Look for any holes or cracks and seal them up with a clear silicon. Remove any overhanging tree/shrub branches that may be close to or touching your roof. Just a suggestion.

All is quiet now, maybe you got the whole family. If they found a way in, others will too until you find out how they are getting in and seal it up.


----------



## mosy15 (Jul 8, 2014)

I´ve always thought that a mice situacion requires the best mouse hunter: a cat. If you have the chance to get a young cat you will never have any mouse on your deck, porch or kitchen, trust me.. I have tree cats and no mice


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

mosy15 said:


> I´ve always thought that a mice situacion requires the best mouse hunter: a cat. If you have the chance to get a young cat you will never have any mouse on your deck, porch or kitchen, trust me.. I have tree cats and no mice


I have about 15 stray cats running around my yard every day and I still caught 2 mice up in the ceiling. I personally don't like cats since having to deal with Ferrel and stray cats for the past 3 or 4 years. All they seem to do is crap in my yard, torment my dog, and spray piss on my truck.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

Update:

I have not caught any more mice up in the porch ceiling. However, a few nights ago at 1:30 in the morning we heard a weird noise coming from my daughters baby monitor. I went upstairs to check it out and learned it was a scratching inside the wall beside her bedroom door between it and the towel closet in the hallway. There was nothing I could really do so I went to bed and it eventually stopped. It's been quiet since but today the house smells like a dead animal upstairs. I'm guessing that mouse got itself stuck and died in the wall. What the hell can I do about this? Lol. Should I bust out the drywall? I don't see any other way. We can't tell exactly where it is in the wall but it's a small area between the bedroom door jam and the inside corner of that closet.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

I agree with you. There is really no other option but to open the wall and remove it. Or else disguise it with lysol spray and glade sticks, wait about 30 days for the smell to disappear. Sorry to hear it's right in the baby's room. Can you move the baby into your room until the smell passes? Unless you don't mind doing a little drywall repair. 

I had the same problem at one time but it was my own fault. I used decon bait and they died in the wall. Ever since, I use just regular mousetraps and throw them out. It took about 30 days for the smell to disapear, luckily it was down in the laundry room which isn't used except by us.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

jmon said:


> I agree with you. There is really no other option but to open the wall and remove it. Or else disguise it with lysol spray and glade sticks, wait about 30 days for the smell to disappear. Sorry to hear it's right in the baby's room. Can you move the baby into your room until the smell passes? Unless you don't mind doing a little drywall repair.
> 
> I had the same problem at one time but it was my own fault. I used decon bait and they died in the wall. Ever since, I use just regular mousetraps and throw them out. It took about 30 days for the smell to disapear, luckily it was down in the laundry room which isn't used except by us.


My father in law is a drywall guy so it's not a big deal to fix it. 

It's actually in my (almost) 3 year Olds room. No way she's sleeping sleeping in my room. Lol. I'd never get sleep with her and my 5 month old son!


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Yea, I don't blame you. You'll never get any sleep. On the plus side, it's nice that your father-in-law has drywall skills. :yes:


----------

